# European Reviews for August 2006



## Keitht (Aug 2, 2006)

Timeshare Vaugrenier, France

Review by P Clapham


----------



## Keitht (Aug 7, 2006)

Cameron House, Scotland

Review by Sharon Tessler


----------



## Keitht (Aug 11, 2006)

Anfi Beach Club, Gran Canaria, Canary Islands, Spain

Review by Chris Pears


----------



## Keitht (Aug 12, 2006)

Sunterra's Santa Barbara Golf & Ocean Club, Tenerife, Canary Islands, Spain


----------



## Keitht (Aug 13, 2006)

Village Holiday Club, Crete, Greece

Review by Linda Dahl

First full review of this resort for 7 years!


----------



## Keitht (Aug 15, 2006)

MONDI-HOLIDAY Mitterfels, Germany

Review by Virginia K

Pestana Palms, Madeira, Portugal

Review by Alan Mace


----------



## Keitht (Aug 21, 2006)

Les Jardins d'Ulysse, France

Review by Peter Lee Chin


----------



## Keitht (Aug 27, 2006)

Aucanada Club, Mallorca, Spain

Review by William Aldred

First review of this resort for 9 years


----------

